# WESTMINSTER DOG SHOW



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

MALTESE
Judge: Mr. Richard Bauer
Day: February 15, 2010
Time: 2:15
Ring: 2

5 Ch Ta-Jon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy? 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 77527902
Date of Birth: January 15, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A Simon & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard
Dam: Ch Ta-Jon's Powdered Sugar
Owner: Timothy Lehman & Tammy A Simon
Photos: Breed judging



6 Ch Ta-Jon's Just Bee-Ing Silly 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 77811201
Date of Birth: April 08, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly
Dam: Ch Ta-Jon's I've Gotta Bee In My Bonnet
Owner: Tammy A Simon
Photos: Breed judging



7 Ch Ta-Jon's What's All The Buzz? 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 76902402
Date of Birth: January 28, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Ta-Jon's Sugar Smack
Dam: Ta-Jon's Busy As A Bee
Owner: Tammy A Simon & John W Simon Jr



8 Ch Rolling Glenn's Baby Bear 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 77047501
Date of Birth: January 10, 2008
Breeder: Ann S Glenn
Sire: Ch Rolling Glenns Austin City Limits
Dam: Ch Rolling Glenns Gigi
Owner: Ann S Glenn



9 Ch Chrisman's Kiss This 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 82261201
Date of Birth: August 08, 2008
Breeder: Owners
Sire: Ch Rhapsody-Chrisman's Thrilled Silly
Dam: Ch Chrisman's Just One Kiss
Owner: Manny Comitini & Christopher Vicari



10 Ch SeaBreeze Caribbean Sun Calling 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 45898801
Date of Birth: October 24, 2005
Breeder: Owner
Sire: Ch Four Halls A Matter Of Taste
Dam: Ch SeaBreeze SOS Calling
Owner: Sandy Bingham-Porter



11 Ch Rhapsody's Regarding Henry 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 76848901
Date of Birth: June 06, 2008
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
Sire: Ch Rhapsody's Baybreeze Smart Alec
Dam: Divine's Henrietta's A Maltangel
Owner: Tonia Holibaugh



12 Ch Rhapsody's Smart Remark 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 44937502
Date of Birth: September 18, 2005
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
Sire: Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship
Dam: Rhapsody's Calamity Jane
Owner: Anja Mali



14 Ch Angels Addicted To Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 69353101
Date of Birth: February 03, 2007
Breeder: Bonnie Palmer
Sire: Ch Angel's Jeopardys Fantasy Dreamer
Dam: Angel's One Of A Kind Catilyn
Owner: Melanie Barnes & Bonnie Palmer



15 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 28318001
Date of Birth: March 11, 2004
Breeder: L Sarah Lawrence
Sire: Ch Foursome's Extreme Love
Dam: Ch Chatterbox Wanna Be My Lover
Owner: L Sarah Lawrence



16 Ch Richelieu's Sugar Rush 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 80298504
Date of Birth: August 08, 2008
Breeder: Judy E McQuiston & Pat KeenFernandes
Sire: Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack
Dam: Richelieu's Our Glory
Owner: Alejandro Escapita & Judy E Mcquiston & Pat Keen Fern



17 Ch Delcost Marc By Design 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 75700401
Date of Birth: March 23, 2007
Breeder: C R Gillies
Sire: Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship At Delcost
Dam: Ch Divine's Double The Trouble At Delcost
Owner: Christina R Gillies












MEDIA CENTER TERMS OF USE PHOTO CREDITS ©2010 Westminster Kennel Club. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thanks for this! It was already posted this morning though, I think. Wish I was on the east coast to watch group!!!


----------

